# Berserker MTL RDA spare inserts



## bjorncoetsee (8/4/18)

So i bought a berserker mtl rda, before my first built in it, i tested the airflow inserts and found that i like the smallest insert, i like a very tight draw with 14mg nic juices. I used the smallest and second smallest airflow on the berserker rta.
Okay so when i did my first built on the rda, i didn't take out the airflow insert, after dry firing the coil i realised i should've taken out the insert first, it totally melted, was a hell of a mission to get it out. But eventually did, but the insert was useless after it melted So i used the second smallest insert. Next day i rewicked and as i washed the deck under running water, i forgot to take out the insert, and it fell down the drain. Now im left with the bigger inserts which doesn't satisfy my needs.

So does anyone know where i can buy spare inserts?


----------

